# Espresso and Milk



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*EDIT*

To keep the original Shot Size thread on topic I have moved the milk discussion to this thread

*Original Post*

At least we can all agree that drowning coffee in 18+ oz of milk is a bad thing...


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

Glenn

Not if you love Cappuccino is the milk a really bad thing.

David


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who stops a shot when it blonds? I think a lot of people go too much by the 2oz in 25s 'rule'. I think it's great if you're just looking to dial in a grinder, but once you're in the ballpark, looking at the blonding point will do a lot more for you than timing shots in my opinion.

Glenn your point is quite interesting. I took my girlfriend plus her brother and his girlfriend to Notes Music & Coffee last weekend and despite being perfect for me, the general opinion was that the lattes they serve there are too strong! I also heard an older lady at the table next to me comment that her cappuccino was 'very strong' in a disapproving way. I think that people in the UK are so used to bad espresso drowned in the best part of a pint of milk that when they taste a drink prepared correctly they think it isn't right! I'm completely with you though.

Another interesting question might be at what point does a long macchiato become a short cappuccino!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many people are used to a weak drink (higher ratio of milk:espresso than served in some independent cafes)

Many cafes are offering standard drink sizes of 8oz takeaway and often only a single shot of espresso is used

In some cases this is sufficient as a double shot is too overpowering

Many chain cafes (not all) offer larger drink sizes of 12oz, 16oz and 20oz

These should contain more espresso than is often served (I have seen single shots go into 12oz milk, when a double shot minimum is required to still taste the espresso)

Recently I came across a 20oz cup (bowl) with the following ratios;

Americano = 4 shots espresso

Cappuccino = 4 shots espresso

Latte = 3 shots espresso

Therefore if you broke the ratios down to even a 10oz cup you'd have 2 shots per Americano and Cappuccino but only 1 1/2 shots for a latte - which again is too little (in my opinion)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

When we visit the USA we have to ask for extra shots in Starbucks as we are certain they have reduced the dose size, Costa are the same in the UK. If you only want to drink flavoured milk try these two chains. Our solution was to ask for the smallest latte and add an extra shot, this of course adds extra cost and more profit but is this not their vowed intention. Crap coffee at a stupid price.

Forgive my rant please

Ian


----------

